# Naruto Wallpapers



## MechaTC (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Please remember to use spoiler buttons to hide the big ones, so that they don't screw over the forum's shape. Even better is to use the thumbnail link you get when uploading the pic on imageshack or similar sites.
As mentioned below everything not yet appeared in the anime is a spoiler, so be considerate and use spoiler tags. // Axass

Post the best naruto wallpapers you have here for the benefit of others.  No hentai of course and please mark wallpapers with spoiler tags if there are spoilers in it, even new character designs :/


----------



## yelisa (Apr 10, 2012)

nice  Naruto Wallpapers.  thanks for share.  very nice . i get on for my Desktop


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 4, 2012)

Can anyone post some of Rikkudou Sennin please?


----------



## Chuck (May 10, 2012)

Uchiha Madara wallpapers would look good too i'm sure, gonna wait for those


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (May 20, 2012)

can somebody make wallpaper based on my signature ????????
Please.. send me a postmessage


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 28, 2012)

Bigger


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 17, 2012)

Heh. Nice.


----------



## hassan7774 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Naruto Girls Wallpapers*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hassan7774 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Sexy Naruto Girls Wallpapers*

Sexy Naruto Girls

*Spoiler*: __ 










Source:
Raams Hot Wallpapers


----------



## hassan7774 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Cool Naruto Wallpapers*

Naruto Nine tails mode:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Chibi Kakashi:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Chibi Sasuke and Gaara:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Hinata Hot:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Tsunade Sexy:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Ino and Tsunade:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Source:


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## youme733 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

Madara Uchiha:


(1920*1080)


----------



## Jayden300 (Nov 6, 2012)

Those Tsunade pics...


----------



## beyond the waterfall (Dec 25, 2012)

*looking for specific wallpaper*

it'll be a canvas gift for a friend and i cant find it in good quality




can anybody help plz?

thx!


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 4, 2013)

First of all i want to say that i take no credit for the work. All props and credit go the images' artists* That being said, here are just some i'd like to share 

*Child Kabuto**SPOILER ALERT ANIME WATCHERS!

*Kabuto Ch 580 V1* *SPOILER ALERT ANIME WATCHERS!

*Kabuto Ch 580 V2 **SPOILER ALERT ANIME WATCHERS!

*Kabuto Ch 580 V3*SPOILER ALERT ANIME WATCHERS!

*Rikudou 1* 

*Rikudou 2* 

*Rikudou Ch 572* *SPOILER ALERT ANIME WATCHERS!

*Mikoto Uchiha*


----------



## kx11 (Mar 4, 2013)

nice , needs more fan art


----------



## Bushy Browse (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been making some from obtaining photoshop. 
I'm new so i don't know how to use spoiler tags.
Hopefully doesn't spoil anyones (y)

Naruto w/ Rasengan
<a href="http://imgur.com/V6wyf0Z"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/V6wyf0Z.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

Nine-Tails (4 Tails) Tailed Beast Bomb
<a href="http://imgur.com/nI2Wop3"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/nI2Wop3.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

Itachi - Red Grunge Overlay
<a href="http://imgur.com/RRjMfnP"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/RRjMfnP.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

Itachi and Nagato
<a href="http://imgur.com/B3dfdm0"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/B3dfdm0.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


----------



## CrazyAries (Jul 15, 2013)

Bushy Browse said:


> I've been making some from obtaining photoshop.
> I'm new so i don't know how to use spoiler tags.
> Hopefully doesn't spoil anyones (y)
> 
> ...



You have a bunch of HTML coding here.  You need to use the BB code for this site.  For example, in order to display your first image, you would need to wrap in in image tags.  To wrap that image in spoiler tags, select URL and the IMG tags surrounding it and use the spoiler tag button.  In the text editor, you should see a white box with the letters "Sp."  That is the spoiler button.  The button for the images has an image of an mountain range.

After using the tags, your image should look like this:



You can quote this message to see the BB coding.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## 87th Hokage (Nov 4, 2013)

Just saw this thread, but wanted to post of a few of my older pics, manga coloring I think are big enough for wallpaper.

danzou b/w teal


danzou colour


sasuke b/w teal


kakakshi b/w teal


6 paths of pain - text

6 pahts of pain - no text


R.I.P. jiraiya sensei


San Daime


From my deviant art  enjoy!


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 4, 2013)




----------

